# Time of crucifixion



## Dieter Schneider (Oct 2, 2013)

What's the best answer to the following question, "What time was Jesus crucified? See Mark 15:25 and John 19:14"? Calvin satisfies me - can anyone think of a better reply?


----------



## Ask Mr. Religion (Oct 2, 2013)

Answer: at around 3:00 PM ("about... the 9th hour" Lk. 23:44), on a Friday.


----------



## Dieter Schneider (Oct 2, 2013)

Not sure how this reply sheds light on the question - could you elaborate?


----------



## Contra_Mundum (Oct 3, 2013)

The variation in time reported might be attributable to cultural differences in reckoning (Roman vs. Jewish, or such like) the hours.

Luke's "sixth to ninth" hours is most likely noon to three PM by modern reckoning. Mk.15:25 probably indicates he was lifted up about 9:00AM.

Jn.19:14 "the sixth hour" is stated with less specificity than Mk.'s reference. It _could_ refer vaguely to simply a late morning, approaching middle of the day (by the standard of the other notices). Arguing against that view, the scene described is still the courtroom. It's an odd place in the narrative to insert such a time; and besides, if John was both an eyewitness to the events, nearly from start to finish; as well as being familiar with the "synoptic" account, it strains credulity that he would so awkwardly put "the sixth hour" (by the same synoptic reckoning) without it having specific purpose.

Jn.18:28 says that Jesus was delivered over "early in the morning," the c0ck was just crowing (v27), and the Romans (according to some commentators) would typically begin their administrative duties comparatively early (to modern business hours); maybe as early as 4:00AM by modern reckoning. I've read one commentator who supposed John might well have gained access to official Roman records, and so used time references that corresponded to what others could verify for apologetic value. As Roman hours were marked from midnight, "the sixth hour" would correspond fairly well to a modern 6:00AM, or thereabouts. It might have been nearer 6:00AM when the whole Roman ordeal began, and later on still relatively close; but it would not be mid-morning (or @ 9:00AM) and time for the wood and nails for a while yet, after dismissal (v16), preparation, and a long walk (v17).


----------



## PuritanCovenanter (Oct 3, 2013)

If I remember correctly, J. C. Ryle gives a great answer to this in his commentary on the Gospel of John. I will have to go look at that again. He also does a good job on the various chronological orders surrounding the resurrection if I remember correctly. Off to the Dr's office for a visit. I will reexamine what Ryle notes. This is off the top of my head.


----------



## THE W (Oct 3, 2013)

Just for clarification, when we ask when Jesus was crucified are we talking about when He died on the cross or when He was put on the cross?

EDIT:

After googling for answers to this "tention" i would conclude that Jesus was put on the cross at 9am thursaday as Mark 15:25 states.

John 19:14 doesnt say that Jesus was crucified at the sixth hour. rather He was being ridiculed by Pilate and the crowd. 3 hours later they hung Him on the tree.

Mark and Luke go by the jewish timeline where the day starts at 6am while John follows the roman timeline that starts at 12am. when John says "sixth hour" he means 6am. John, unlike Mark, doesn't give an exact time when Jesus was crucified. John just gives us the time for when he was with Pilate and the events leading up to Him finally being crucified.


----------

